# my puppy was bitten by a fire ant...



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

what are the remedies for fire ant bites? mojo was bitten on the bottom of his rear left paw by a fire ant. we were playing in my back yard and all of a sudden he started limping cause there was a big fire ant on the bottom of his paw.
after i got the ant off, he ran in the room and went str8 to bed. he would twitch his leg when he is bothered.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I would try soaking the foot in warm water with baking soda in it. Probably about 1-2 tbl of baking soda to a half gallon of water. It should take the sting out, and reduce swelling. A benadryl tablet probably would not hurt either.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

too late for me to tell you what to do immediately after, like
baking soda and water
tea tree oil
write distilled vinagar or apple cidar vinegar
or my favorite for insects bites. peppermint or lavendar oil applications every so often.

but after this point , like any wound or opend blister, keep it clean, check it every day. clean it when she gets inside. 

keep at hand a spray bottle filled with 10-20% white distilled vinegar or apple cider vinegar and spray her down before she goes outside, keeps the insects away and makes her coat nice and shiny. theres almost nothing you cant do with either baking soda or white distilled vinegar... whether its for pets or household chores and hygiene. look into it! 

...now, how is she doing lately, is she eating? is she active?

me myself, i spray my entire clothed body down with the solution before i head out insect ridden areas ( ie... 80% of the entire world) I take insect and insect bites seriously, yet, theres nothing you can do about stepping on one accidentaly...hope she is doing good, let me know.


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

i tried putting toothpaste on his paw but he licked it all off. he is ok now, i guess all needed was his nap. after he woke up the first thing he did was run up stairs. i was just worried cause he kept twitching his leg.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i didn't know there were cures for fire ant bites  i remember when my sister n i were little we blew up ant piles with fire crackers n it wasn't long before we had britches full of fire ants. omg. we got stripped down at the back door n thrown into the bath  hahaha. oh to be little kids again.  still love blowin ant piles up tho


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

i read online fire ant bites can be fatal. When i read fatal thats when i got really worried


----------

